# PL Berechnung mehrere NOT-AUS Taster an F-Steuerung



## Floon (9 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich such jetzt schon eine zeitlang herum, wie man den korrekter Weiße mehrere NOT-AUS an eine F-SPS berechnet. Klassischer Weiße hat man ja NOT-AUS Taster in Reihe geschalten. Das habe ich auch alles in Unterlagen gefunden.
Nur bei der F-Steuerung bietet es sich ja an diese dezentral an den entsprechenden Einheiten einzulesen. Wie berechne ich nun diese Fälle? Gebe ich jeden NOT-AUS Taster einzeln in dem Berechnungsschema ein?

z.B.
NOT-AUS STATION 1 -- F-DI STATION 1 -- NOT-AUS STATION 2 -- F-DI STATION 2 -- PROFISAFE -- F-CPU -- PROFISAFE -- F-DO -- AKTOR

oder genügt die Betrachtung für einen einzelnen NOT-AUS?



Gruß Florian


----------



## Koch (9 Januar 2014)

Hallo Floon

tatsächlich betrachtest Du ausgehend von Deinem Beispiel 2 SicherheitsFunktionen, die allerdings identisch sind. also:
SF1= NOT-AUS STATION 1 -- F-DI STATION 1 -- PROFISAFE -- F-CPU -- PROFISAFE -- F-DO -- AKTOR
SF2= NOT-AUS STATION 2 -- F-DI STATION 2 -- PROFISAFE -- F-CPU -- PROFISAFE -- F-DO -- AKTOR
...
mit SF1 = SF2 ....

Das bedeutet natürlich, das Du den Not-Halt für alle identichen Ausführungen nur 1x betrachtest. Nachzulesen auch im BGIA-Report 2008 S.29 ff (ev. nicht mehr ganz aktuell, da die Sicherheitsthematik mom nicht mehr mein Hauptbeschäftigungsfeld ist).

SicherheitsFunktionen betrachtet man meist aus Sicht des Sensors (meist nur einer, auch wenn 2-kanalig) + Logik und Kommunikationspfad + alle Aktorik, die geschaltet werden muß. Oft hat man dann versch. SFs mit dem gleichen Logik- + Abschaltpfad, die sich nur im Sensor unterscheiden z.B. Not-Halt durch Taster, Lichtgitter...
Da unterscheiden sich die SFs auch nur durch den Ausfallswert der jeweiligen Sensoren.
Wichtig ist dabei das der Ausfall eines Sensors (z.B. durch Kurz-, Querschluß, Dratbruch...) nicht die Funktionsweise des anderen beeinflußt, was Du meist durch die Dokumentation der Hersteller der Sicherheitsbauteile und den Aufbau beweisen kannst...


P.S.: Schreib lieber Not-Halt (ich denke das meintest Du) statt Not-Aus.


----------



## Tommi (9 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich stimme Koch zu. 

Nur wenn Du verschiedene Aktoren (oder besser Stellglieder) hast, musst Du natürlich
dafür auch separate Sicherheitsfunktionen erstellen, obwohl der Input (NOT-HALT)
gleich ist.
Aber mit Sistema kann man ja kopieren.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Koch (9 Januar 2014)

Hallo Tommi

sry wenn ich grad nochmal zwischenrede
(wie gesagt ich hab mich die letzten Jahre eher mit Prozessprogrammierung beschäftigt, die Sicherheitstechnik macht ein anderer)
aber war es nicht mal so, das die komplette abzuschaltende Aktorik in einer SF zusammengefaßt wird.

Besser mal ein Beispiel, damit wir nicht aneinander vorbeireden:
z.B. wenn ich ein RBG stoppe, dann betrachte alle Achsen zusammen als eine SF, oder meinst Du jede Achse separat??
oder geht das dann schon wieder Richtung Definition überlappende Gefährdungsbereiche??

Gruß Koch


----------



## Safety (9 Januar 2014)

Hallo,
diese Fragen kommen immer wieder:
Haben wir mal genauer betrachtet, hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/vde-iec-din/48266-reihenschaltung-not-taster-nach-din-en-iso-13849-1-a.html
Zur Gefährdungsüberlagerung hier:
http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/sicherheitsfunktionen.pdf
Also nur bei einer Gefährdungsüberlagerung und wenn gleiche PLr dann werden die Aktoren zusammen berechnet.


----------



## Safety (9 Januar 2014)

Hallo,
zur Berechnung in beiden Fällen wird der einzelne Not-Halt Taster als Sensor gesehen und dann alle in Richtung Aktor liegende Komponenten betrachtet.  Bei Gefährdungsüberlagerung kommen dann die in Frage kommenden Aktoren hinzu.
Es gibt von Siemens ein Dokument in dem alle Sicherheitsgerichteten Daten aufgeführt sind und mir wurde gesagt dass die Bus Werte in den Bauteilen eingerechnet sind.
http://www.industry.siemens.nl/topi...NS-producten_PFHd_SIL_PL_B10-waarden (EN).pdf


----------



## Koch (10 Januar 2014)

Hallo Safety

vielen Dank, Gefährdungsüberlagerung, das hab ich gemeint.

@Floon Bitte um Rückmeldung ob wir Dir helfen konnten

Gruß Koch


----------



## Floon (10 Januar 2014)

*[gelöst] PL Berechnung mehrere NOT-AUS Taster an F-Steuerung*

Hallo zusammen,

Super! Danke für Eure Auskunft. 
Ist alles irgendwie nicht einfacher geworden seit Einführung der PL Berechnung.


Grüße
Florian


----------

